
Presenting: The New Dialtone (a Documentary Series) - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/23/presenting-the-new-dialtone-a-documentary-series/
======
StevenHodson
Michael I wrote up a post about this over at The Inquisitr praising your work
on this .. the video was excellent and well worth watching and I really hope
to see some more of this type of video both content and quality.

~~~
rizzn
Steven's post: www.inquisitr.com/44153/the-new-dial-tone-a-snapshot-of-of-
bloggings-future/

------
me
Feeling a bit overwhelmed by the response. Thank you for posting and sharing
the film. - msw

~~~
rizzn
No worries, chief. A truly well constructed piece, and particularly cool given
it was ready for release only a few days after the event.

When's the sequels coming out?

